# Any reason to NOT get a stock trailer?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just like the title asks, is there any reason I am not thinking of to get a stock trailer in terms of the outside design? Other than the Murphy's Law part where I realize my horse will now choose to colic when it's 2 degrees outside. Are there any safety features missing, or are they more poorly made in general? The trailer in question is a Featherlite. I believe it's model 9408.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

9408 is a 2 horse slant bumper pull.
Maybe you could describe the trailer or post a link?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Stock trailers are the unsung hero of horse loading. Only thing I didn't like about mine was there was no tackroom, other than that, I liked it and no horse ever refused to load in it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Rain! I took mine to a horse show last year and we were caught in the middle of a storm. The typical window-slat design of a stock trailer got us pretty wet sitting in the trailer while we waited it out. Just something to consider. This is ours:


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

We put shatter-proof glass up in the slats so that rain/wind wasn't an issue  Left the 2 back open, so there was some ventilation. It's a 3 horse slant load, bumper pull, with a small midtack with 3 saddle racks and 9 bridle hooks. The slats were a problem at first, but since we've windowed them, it's all good!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Be sure to cover the slats with mesh or plastic or shatterproof glass. Tossed but still lit cigarette butts can fly in the slats and cause a fire (happened to a very good friend of mine, but she had a wireless camera in her truck and was able to deal with it super fast)


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

No reason not to get a stock trailer, they are more flexible then slants when it comes to hauling something other than horses.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a stock trailer and love it I did get slots put in so I could put plexiglass in for bad weather or winter


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry, used the wrong terminology. It is the 9408 slant load. I used the term stock because it has the open sides instead of windows you can open or close. Sounds like other than cigarette butts and rain, there are no big downsides. Thanks for the input.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MBP, I thought you got a trailer last year?? 

I have slant and used to own stock before. Nothing wrong with stock, but I like my slant better because of 2 reasons: 1) it's isolated so I have no problem trailering in strong rain or in winter or in wind, and 2) it has tack room and it's priceless when you go to the show.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> MBP, I thought you got a trailer last year??


Why yes I did. A very nice used featherlite straight load with a tack room. He HATES it. He'll hop right into it if I have the divider out, but if I put that divider in, he shakes and trembles like he's about to die. I've never seen such a strong response from such a calm horse. He will get into any other trailer on the property straight or slant, so I think it's either the fact that it has solid hay mangers there or a butt chain instead of bar. Regardless of the reason, I'm not going to fight him. He hates it, so I'm swapping it out for something else.

Anybody looking for a nice used featherlite?? :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

8407 Combo Trailer - VIN 1 - Connecticut Trailers, Inc. | Connecticut Trailer Dealer | Featherlite Trailers

Oops. Now I see the confusion I've created. It's not the 9408, it's the 8408. Definitely a much different trailer. I want a slant, but my gut is telling me this one is a step down in safety.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Your horse will love that trailer you posted & so will you. Best of all, won't be anymore fights with him & you will find he will perform better at events you have hauled him to.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MyBoyPuck said:


> 8407 Combo Trailer - VIN 1 - Connecticut Trailers, Inc. | Connecticut Trailer Dealer | Featherlite Trailers


Looks good to me. BTW, I removed the divider in my slant (thankfully it's very easy to do), so I basically use mine as stock (just less holes  ). Mine is called "stock combo" (by Adam), I guess because I have windows on driver's side, but panels (with plexi installed) on other side. Love it!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I have never owned a stock trailer, but have been thinking. Wouldnt they be alot more dangerous than a horse trailer ?
My horse has a padded wall, and a padded chest bar to brace against if I have to slam on the breaks, What happens to horses that are just standing around in a stock trailer ? Fall down get injured stepped on by other horses ? Isnt this what the big problem with the slaughter house transporters ?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That's kind of my concern JoeD. There is a noticeable lack of padding in that trailer. My horse does stand free stock style in his current trailer without issue, but that one does have padding everywhere. Crap. Now I'm confused again!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO, falling is a risk in _any_ trailer. I much prefer a trailer that has enough room where he can get back up if he does happen to fall. I've had a handful of horses fall in a stock trailer over the years and it was never a huge incident....a few minor scrapes, maybe a bruise or 2. 

However, I have heard quite a few horror stories (and seen one or two) about a horse slipping and getting down in a horse trailer with dividers. The dividers can actually _prevent_ the horse from re-gaining his footing, causing him to thrash around in an attempt to get back up, which resulted in some serious injuries.

There are times when I think a true slant load horse trailer would be nice, but then I really think about it and decide that I'll likely never go with a trailer that isn't a stock type. They are just all around more versatile. They fit a wider range of horses, regardless of the horse's size (providing the trailer is tall enough), and you can haul just as many, or more, horses in the same amount of space.

A 16' slant load horse trailer generally hauls 3 horses, whereas I can get 4 in my 16' stock trailer comfortably. I can haul 5 if they are seasoned haulers and familiar with each other.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

While it can happen in a stock trailer it also happens in horse trailers. Living by the "what ifs" means we wont get anywhere in life. I personally know quite a few people who use stock trailers and never had a serious problem.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with smrobs: I much rather have more room for them (BTW, my slant IS padded, but my stock was not and I never had an issue). Horses seem to spread legs and balance really well when given a chance. I'm always more concerned if the horse manages to get the front legs over the bar (I've heard about such cases around here).


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

My family has an H&S aluminum stock trailer; we have cattle as well, and can't afford to have a dedicated horse trailer separate from a "cow hauler." Trailers We've hauled everything from horses to cattle to new furniture in that trailer for years and never had a problem. Like all stock trailers, it'll probably rain in a bit, but if you're a little handy it isn't hard to put in some plexi "window panes." 

We ended up making a few modifications to our trailer that I don't think would be necessary with what you're looking at, Puck. The ceiling is rather low for horses; although my little guys, both under 15 hands, both fit, they were less than comfortable with the lack of overhead space. That seems to be the main issue with true stock/cattle trailers, rather than stock-type trailers designed more with horses in mind (what you seem to be looking at). Dad and I ended up chopping the top and adding hollow square aluminum tubing to buy another few inches of clearance (fit the existing framing inside the new on top and bottom, bolted and welded in place), fit a strip of aluminum down the center of the now-wider gap at the sides to keep the horses from hanging their heads out, and added a panel of diamond plate to the front to take care of the new gap between the wall and the ceiling. 

We also made a removable divider for the inside so that we can load two horses slant-load style if necessary, or separate cattle for a trip to the auction. We used a gate from TSC as a divider, and for extra padding we "upholstered" all the scary edges with foam pipe insulation tubing, held in place and covered with a layer of electrical tape. All probably tougher and sturdier than what would have come in a purpose-built horse trailer. Another addition is a layer of paint-on truck bed liner on the floor -- it pressure washes clean and gives the boys a little extra grip going down the road. The whole overhaul worked out really well -- I'll have to get some before and after pics. Most every show, a herd of dads ends up staring at it and asking Dad what his process was, lol. :lol: Probably not the route for everyone, but it worked out really well for us and our situation. 

Anyway, most folks in my area, unless they are real campaigners come show season, use stock trailers of one type or another. I find most horses load more readily into them because they seem more open and bright. Honestly, every road-trip horror story I've ever heard has involved horses in horse trailers, usually straight loads, not stock trailers. A tack room/dressing room would be nice, but we do just fine putting the trunk up in the truck bed and doing quick changes in the back of the trailer. :wink: 

No, hauling in a stock trailer wouldn't scare or worry me in the least; no more than a road trip in any other style of trailer. We all know that, with horses, anything and everything can happen.


----------

